# Dell PowerEdge 720xd S110 Support



## Dunpengcheng (Dec 24, 2012)

I try to run freebsd8.3 on Dell PowerEdge 720xd with Soft RAID card "S110". Now it seems network problem has been resolved. But I still can't access my disks. From supported device list on FreeBSD8.3 release, the "S110" RAID card isn't supported by the release. From my view, without "Soft RAID" cards drivers, I can't access the disk. 

Does anyone know whether the card has been supported by now? Or when it will be supported?

Can anyone give me some advice to get ride of the problem? Thanks


----------

